# Richard Cameron Wylie on the duty of seeking a Christian amendment to the American Constitution



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 12, 2021)

This post touches on some themes that we have previously discussed, though it may be more useful to look at them again when removed from the passions of contemporary political contests. I think that the below extract takes a balanced approach to the whole subject:

In whatever aspect the matter is viewed it is clear that the Constitution is the proper place for embodying the Christian principles of civil government, and that they now find no expression in that document. What then is the political duty of Christian citizens? First of all, they should adjust their political relations so as to be free from the [guilt] of the nation’s sin.

Second, they should join their forces for the securing of such a constitutional amendment as will suitably embody the principles of Christian civil government, and give a sure basis for the Christian elements in our national life. There is no reason why this work may not be undertaken with good hope of success.

(The Constitution provides for its own amendment, and prescribes the method. Swearing to support the Constitution as it is does not therefore pledge those who take this oath to oppose any amendment. It implies that they consider that document as it is a suitable instrument of government, but they are free to support any amendment that may be proposed in the orderly way. We may therefore confidently appeal to every Christian citizen to join in an effort to secure the Christian amendment).

Moreover, we have in God’s word the assurance that all nations shall yet yield obedience to the sceptre of Christ. In no way can we honour Christ more or render a more valuable service to mankind than by striving to supply what the Constitution lacks.

For the reference, see Richard Cameron Wylie on the duty of seeking a Christian amendment to the American Constitution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 12, 2021)

Okay, how long will it be before @VictorBravo banishes this thread to the Politics forum?  (See my prediction in the below meme.)


----------

